# JT Pavarotti Compilation



## MaddyLife (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello!

I'm having trouble identifying exactly what this compilation is and why it was made:


http://imgur.com/Vwohs

.
It seems like a disc made by the Japanese tobacco company JT in commemoration of a couple of concerts performed by Pavarotti in Japan in 1989, but I can't find any details. Does anyone know anything (even a tiny bit) about this? If nothing else I'd like to know who's signature that is on the front...


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

I can't find ANYTHING online. I know his mother Adele worked in a tobacco factory... probably not relevant but still vaguely interesting.


----------

